# Young US Citizen aiming for Heidelberg



## rmcgary (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello Expat Community,
I'm currently a uni student in the States who is looking to head to Heidelberg to pursue an apprenticeship study as a Foreign Language Correspondent at a private Language school (since Uni in the States isn't doing s*** for me). I've been searching for ways to fund this endeavour, but haven't gotten anything. The DAAD doesn't give money for apprenticeships, I'm not eligible for Bildungskredit, Goethe-Institut doesn't award stipends or anything, and other searches have yielded nothing thus far. I'm pretty desperate at this point, because I really want to this apprenticeship study since it commensurates with my language talent and what I want to do (job-wise). Does anyone here know of any organisations that would be able to help me in my current position or know any donors who would be sympathetic to my aim?
Thanks for reading!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't really suggest anything other than saving up your money to show that you can survive without earning over here?


----------



## gisquid (Feb 7, 2012)

Check with the student admin. I think that Heidelburg University has a student/work program that will help out with some money.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you get a student loan in the US to pay for school abroad?


----------



## gisquid (Feb 7, 2012)

*It depends on a few things..*

What is your degree plan? If it is medical then yes! If it is law then yes to that as well! Engineering fields are limited and most other degrees are not eligable. The other thing to consider is FAFSA. Some school such as Univ. Mannheim do honor it for a couple of there programs and I am not sure if Univ.Heidelburg does. Are you a dependent of military? There are tons of opportunities if you are!! Post 911 Gi Bill will pay you to go to school and pay for the degree as well!!


----------

